# Citra - All thanks to Miller



## Yob (5/10/13)

Go figure that we can thank the likes of Miller for this hop, Ive been reading

For the Love of Hops - Stan Hieronymus

"They provided the financial support for the first commercial production of Citra"

Genetic History

In 1990 two plants were cross pollinated 2 plants, a sister and a brother, that resulted from a 1987 cross between a Hallertau Mittlefruh mother and a male from an earlier cross.

It wasnt until 2001/2002 that samples were even sent out to breweries and it wasnt until 2008 that it really took off after Widmer Brothers Brewing took out a Gold medal at the World Beer Cup.

There you go


----------



## Feldon (5/10/13)

Yob said:


> Genetic History
> 
> In 1990 two plants were cross pollinated 2 plants, a sister and a brother...


So incest _is _best


----------



## bum (5/10/13)

Wincest.


----------



## bullsneck (5/10/13)

Topaz was generally (and still is) grown for extract to be used in Heineken until some bright spark smelled it and realised it has some distinct qualities.


----------

